# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  проблема: Interface C++ -> Matlab

## kib80

У меня следующая проблема. Мне нужен Interface между Матлаб и С++. у меня есть Симулятор для нейрональных сетей, написанный на С++ и мне нужно запустить его из Матлаб, но для этого нужен Interface, потому как Матлаб понимает только
 С-функции. Раньше была программа Matwrap, которая автоматически парсовала весь код на С++ и делала из него нужный код, который понимает Матлаб. Но после того как вышли новые версии Матлаба(от 7.5 и выше), эта программа больше не работает. Кто-нибудь мог бы мне подсказать существует что либо такое для новых версий матлаба? 

Буду благодарен за помощь

----------


## sardus

> У меня следующая проблема. Мне нужен Interface между Матлаб и С++. у меня есть Симулятор для нейрональных сетей, написанный на С++ и мне нужно запустить его из Матлаб, но для этого нужен Interface, потому как Матлаб понимает только
>  С-функции. Раньше была программа Matwrap, которая автоматически парсовала весь код на С++ и делала из него нужный код, который понимает Матлаб. Но после того как вышли новые версии Матлаба(от 7.5 и выше), эта программа больше не работает. Кто-нибудь мог бы мне подсказать существует что либо такое для новых версий матлаба? 
> 
> Буду благодарен за помощь


Ищи програмиста и плати деньги, это заказ, бесплатно те наврятли кто сделает

----------

